# Flemish Giant Rabbit



## Jedikeet

Btw Everybirdie, there was a lady who brought in a huge 15lb rabbit at the vet where I took Princess last week. They're called Flemish Giants and they are huge bunnies ranging from 12 to 25 pounds. This one weighed 15 and was bigger than a cat! but quite cute and mellow she was

"Nooo, I don't wanna see the Doc!"

Found this online


----------



## eduardo

*:wow: What a fluff ball!*


----------



## Therm

They had some in a pet store here a while back. They called them House Rabbits!


----------



## Jedikeet

I would love to have one someday just because they're so big


----------



## Therm

They look cuddly. And delicious.


----------



## Cody

Great pictures. Many years ago I had a lot of guinea pigs and was involved in showing them,the shows were usually held in conjunction with shows put on by The American Rabbit Breeders Assoc., a friend of mine used to breed Flemish Giants and I always loved them, they are huge!


----------



## 4711

Therm said:


> They had some in a pet store here a while back. They called them House Rabbits!


Understandable. They are as big as a house!


----------



## mekat

Rabbits make great house pets. I would still own them if I hadn't developed a bad allergy to their hay. I always wanted a flemish giant as well. I just saw someone selling Flemish babies on Craigslist and I had to remind myself the ability to breathe was more important then a big bunny to cuddle with.


----------



## FaeryBee

*OMG! A rabbit as big as a sheltie. :wow:
That would be a wee bit scary. 
I'll stick with the little dwarf lop-eared bunnies myself. *


----------



## Riovedo

I had a lion head rabbit which is MUCH smaller....they are a lot of work and prone to dental problems which I sadly found out and the vet visits were expensive. I absolutely prefer budgies over bunnies, even though both are so darn cute!


----------



## StarlingWings

I love those rabbits!

I've never been overly taken with rabbits (as pets, we can all agree they're adorable, duh ) but if I had to get a rabbit these big guys would be it, they're so sweet 

I'll bet you can walk them like dogs 

It's cool you got to see one, Nick!


----------



## 4711

StarlingWings said:


> I love those rabbits!
> 
> I've never been overly taken with rabbits (as pets, we can all agree they're adorable, duh ) but if I had to get a rabbit these big guys would be it, they're so sweet
> 
> I'll bet you can walk them like dogs
> 
> It's cool you got to see one, Nick!


many years ago my sister was taking care of a bun for a friend. The critter was leash trained (somewhat) and we took it for a walk in the local rose garden! :laughing:
It was glorious how the people turned their heads when they realized the black and tan creature was not a small dog. 

The big rabbits do have an advantage though over the small guys. My mom lost a lot of small ones to weasel critters....the big ones would probably sit on them!


----------



## StarlingWings

4711 said:


> many years ago my sister was taking care of a bun for a friend. The critter was leash trained (somewhat) and we took it for a walk in the local rose garden! :laughing:
> It was glorious how the people turned their heads when they realized the black and tan creature was not a small dog.
> 
> The big rabbits do have an advantage though over the small guys. My mom lost a lot of small ones to weasel critters....the big ones would probably sit on them!


That is fantastic! I'll bet they did stare


----------



## Laceychica

I need one of those, an irish wolfhound, and a savanah cat!


----------



## Jonah

....unreal....never seen a rabbit that big. Thank's for sharing...


----------



## jean20057

lol, awesome spot, Nick!!!


----------



## RavensGryf

Wow! Cool you got to see one in person . It looks bigger than the Sheltie, a medium sized dog, that's incredible! Uhmm, you realize that's a huge litter box you would need for one Nick :laugh:


----------



## Budget baby

I have seen them before ,they truly are amazing when you see one for real though. You just want to pick it up and cuddle it LOL.


----------



## 4711

StarlingWings said:


> That is fantastic! I'll bet they did stare


Oh yes. the bun caused quite a stir!


----------

